# afraid to let baby with fever go to sleep



## elf (Nov 2, 2006)

okay, so she is sleeping right now but I am nervous.

7ish months old.

today her fever was 101 then 102 and I wasn't worried--I know fevers aren't always bad. She acted okay and didn't really have any symptoms. Tonight when her fever hit 104 I realized maybe I should be more worried.

Everything I read said that if she is acting lethargic or different, to worry. Well, of course she was acting those things because I kept her up an hour after her normal bedtime to give her a cool bath and to watch her fever etc---is that why she was acting different or should I be worried. She is sound asleep right now.

==oh I am now alternating tylenol and motrin


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Right now, I'd let her sleep. If she's still lethargic when she wakes up then take her in.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I follow Dr. Sear's advice

Fevers

Also Dr. Sears has great definitions

# Lethargy - this means more than your child just isn't acting right or laying quietly in your arms. Lethargy actually refers to your child being limp, lifeless, unresponsive, or won't make eye contact.

# Irritability - this means more than just fussiness. A truly irritable child will cry for hours with minimal verbal interaction, and is almost impossible to console

If she is showing the above symptoms I would take her to a clinic.

If her fever is lowering with treatment then I would try not worry.

I hope she feels better soon. I get so anxious when LOs get sick.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Please don't try to keep her awake. Sleep is very important to sick individuals, especially little babies.

If she is lethargic when she is awake then it may be a sign of something serious, but being extra sleepy is a totally normal and healthy reaction to being sick.

Most children, I've found, will "sleep out" a fever. The fever peaks, then they sleep and when they wake up the fever is reduced significantly. I would keep a watchful eye on her, but certainly let her sleep.

Call your pediatrician and tell them what's going on. 104 is a pretty high fever. Watch for signs of dehydration, and keep rehydration fluid ready if you can.

















: feel better, little one!


----------



## elf (Nov 2, 2006)

thank you everyone.

she just woke up and drank 5 ounces of pedialyte and nursed. her fever is down to 101.

she seemed less out of it. she is now back to sleep.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elf* 
thank you everyone.

she just woke up and drank 5 ounces of pedialyte and nursed. her fever is down to 101.

she seemed less out of it. she is now back to sleep.

Glad she's feeling better. I'd defenitely nurse BEFORE the pedialite.


----------



## kiara7 (Feb 14, 2008)

If it was me, I would just nurse, no Pedialyte.

http://www.kellymom.com/health/illne...y-illness.html

I hope she feels better soon, poor thing.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Also there is a difference between lethargy and listlessness. Its normal to be listless when you have a fever. Lethargy on the otherhand is an emergency. I found this on the Dr.sears website.

Quote:

LETHARGIC

Many parents call our office because their child is sick and "lethargic". It's important to understand what lethargic really means. Lethargic means that the baby or child is almost in a coma-like state. The child won't speak (except incoherent moaning), won't make eye contact with anyone, won't acknowledge that anyone else is there, won't walk or sit up, lies limp and lifeless, too sick to even fuss very much, and won't really move around. This condition means that the child is seriously ill, and you should probably take your child straight to an ER without delay.

Fortunately when parents tell us their child is lethargic, what they really mean is the child is a bit "out of it", not quite acting themselves, wants to lie low and just be held, or is fussy on and off. These situations are not really an emergency, since they are common with most illnesses. Call your doctor during business hours to see if an appointment is needed.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Another vote for no pedialite if she's nursing.

-Angela


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

Whenever DD is running high fevers, i let her either sleep with us, or i wake up about ever hour or so to check on her.

Best of luck!


----------

